# Flamingo Beach Club vs Simpson Bay Resort



## brg (Jan 31, 2015)

Going to St Maartin hopefully for the first time.  Not much selection on such short notice.  Has anybody stayed at Flamingo Beach Club?  If so, would you recommend it or Simpson Bay Resort.

Any help would be appreciated as I have to decide very quickly.

Thanks!


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 31, 2015)

FWIW, we loved Simpson Bay last summer when we were there. It might have helped that we were in the F Building, right on the beach.


----------



## Krteczech (Jan 31, 2015)

TTOL, www.traveltalkonline.com is a great source of info about Sint Maarten/ St Martin. Both resorts are generally in the same area.


----------



## brg (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  Would a rental car be needed at either of these resorts or are they close enough to everything to do without?


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 2, 2015)

brg said:


> Thanks for the info.  Would a rental car be needed at either of these resorts or are they close enough to everything to do without?



We had a rental car so that we could explore the island. You could walk to a market and several restaurants from Simpson Bay though.


----------



## scotlass (Feb 7, 2015)

We have been owners at LaVista on Simpson's Bay for many years.  We have also traded into Simpson's Bay Resort & Marina and the Flamingo.  My preference of those two would be the Flamingo because all of the units have easy access to the beach and pool.  SBR has most units on a hill and several pools but the hill climbing is a deterrent for us, especially with my husband's disability.  I have heard that there is a shuttle that takes people up and down so maybe that is not a problem.  The Marina buildings are right on the water so no hill climbing if you are able to get in there.  There is a grocery store, casino, and a few restaurants in the immediate vicinity so we seldom rent a car.  There are also several options for boat trips and for the water shuttle to Philipsburg and Marigot, all of which leave from the ground floor by the Marina building.  We are very excited to be going back soon, especially with more snow on the way for the Northeast!


----------



## Free2Roam (Feb 7, 2015)

brg said:


> Thanks for the info.  Would a rental car be needed at either of these resorts or are they close enough to everything to do without?


I visited St. Marteen for the first time in December. We rented a car and I drove outside the U.S. for the first time. It was a good experience. The only problem was that we forgot to pack the GPS and street signs are lacking. We fumbled around a bit, but managed just fine. I was really comfortable after a day of driving around. I would recommend getting a car. Driving is on the right side of the road.


----------



## brg (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  I was also leaning toward the Flamingo. Being right by the beach is a definite plus.


----------



## tidefan (Feb 16, 2015)

Personally, I'd go for the Royal Palm over either the Flamingo or Pelican/Simpson Bay...


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Feb 21, 2015)

*St. Maarten*

I own at flamingo beach and LOVE IT!! All the studios located in building 7 are on the beach. The staff is wonderful, always looking to please you . Plenty of restaurants within walking distance, casino , supermarket and bar all at resort. I would suggest renting a car for a couple of days to explore the island. Our favorite beach is karakters beach located 6 minutes from flamingo. Chairs and umbrellas are free just ask that you buy one drink. They are open for breakfast lunch and dinner and I recommened the coconut shrimp. This is a beach where you can take a long walkor just sit and watch the planes land and take off . But it's not sunset beach bar where they fly over your head. Many great restaurants in st. Maarten, you have right T resort bon a petite, bucchineer bar (very casual) bbb and watch a game, the stone very good small menu, then on the main road our favorite is Izi Italian restaurant. Also skip jacks, fusion and pine Apple petes. If you like to snorkel the best one is the rhino riders, a 2 1/2 hour jet ski type boat that takes you around the island to creole rock you snorkel (bring bread) and then drive back. PS you don't have to snorkel great way to see the island. We'll you never said when your trip was so I hope you get this before, and if not I am sure after being there you will be planning another trip back. Let us know what you thought.


----------

